# [Frage]Analog -> Digital m.H. Kodak Pic CD



## Gi.Joe (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

also, ich habe letztens im Fernsehen eine Werbung von Kodak gesehen, wo sie damit geworben haben, Analoge Filme (von Film) einscannen und dann auf eine Kodak Picture CD (die auf einigen DVD-Playern läuft) zu pressen.

Nun meine fragen:

- Was haltet ihr davon ?
- Habt ihr es schoneinmal ausprobiert, wenn ja...
  ... wie ist die Qualität
  ... wie teuer ist der Spaß

Hier der Link: Kodak Picture CD


----------



## tomfire (2. Mai 2003)

Also ich halte nichts davon.
So was kann man auch selber machen,
zum Beispiel mit Win on CD.
Habe es selber schon gemacht, gerade wenn ich bei Veranstaltungen photographiere und mehrere wollen dann Abzüge davon haben.
Du kannst dann alle Bilder auf eine CD brennen und jeder hat dann die Möglichkeit sich die Bilder dann selber an solchen Terminals aussuchen und ausdrucken lassen.
Musst halt nur auf die Dateigröße beim einscannen achten.
Wenn du jedoch schon digital photographierst, fällt dieses einscannen natürlich weg.
Die Frage also ist was dir diese Arbeit wert ist.
Tomfire


----------



## Gi.Joe (3. Mai 2003)

Hihi, du hast meine Frage nicht verstanden:

Es geht mir um die *ScanQualität* !!

Das man so eine Slideshow machen kann ist mir klar, aber ich halte generell nicht so viel davon. Mir geht es nur um die eindigitalisierung.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (8. Juni 2003)

kannst vergessen.. ein freund von mir hat das gemacht.. seine negative rüber gebracht -> einscannen lassen -> auf cd pressen lassen und war völlig enttäuscht.. obwohl es nicht deren schuld war.. die qualität aufm TV (leinwand) war besser als aufm PC (weil man das bild halt nicht in voller schärfe sah..) aber alles in allem trotzdem schlecht.. da die negative einfach zu alt waren.. da waren orange flecken und ur viele kratzer dabei.. also wenn die von anfang an nicht gut aufbewahrt wurden würde ich dir raten dein geld für etwas sinnvolleres auszugeben.. selber bezeugen kann ich das nicht.. er hat mir nur erzählt wie es war..

peace flop


----------



## Gi.Joe (8. Juni 2003)

Ok, danke für den Beitrag.

Werd es auch nicht tun


----------



## Vitalis (8. Juni 2003)

Ich würde es trotzdem mal ausprobieren, Floppy redet schließlich von alten, wohl schlechten Negativen. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von FotoCD's mit unterschiedlichen Qualitäten und ich denke schon, daß die Bildqualität gut sein kann.


----------

